# Are you a sucker of "Forum Hype?"



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Someone mentioned something about being susceptible to forum marketing hype. Meaning that once something becomes popular, people tend to want it.

Case in point:
HC plant everyone wants it
Milwaukee regulators once good, now azoo is increasingly recommended.
Flourite - to eco complete - ADA soils...
ADA goods...luxuries

It's true that they hype usually results for positive success. But there is some hype to it..I'm definitely a sucker for it.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

The temptation is there for a lot of things, but I often don't succumb. Usually due to money, but still. I do feel an attraction for things when they're in high demand by other people.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`m a hype sucker but just a little too late. By the time new things are available to me, people have usually moved on to new things. When everyone`s done with HC and want to replace it with something else, I`ll be right here scooping up the good deals.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with Brad.
I'm a Hype hold-off. 
Remember, not long ago when cherry red shrimp were expensive.
HC was $20/sq. inch.
It's not just aquarium stuff either.
I'm waiting for HDTV to come down in price...Ipod,...etc
I'd love to have the NEW stuff, but I know its better to wait.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I wish I could wait, but like most people "I WANT NOW!" controls my wallet (or lack there of at the present moment).  I'm a sucker! 

I'll try hold off on crystal shrimp, hc, and other stuff that's popular right now, but it so hard! EEAK!

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Only when new plants come out...though my collectoritis is becoming more "refined" if you will.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Not in any way here. I find that the "hype" does bring more attention to said item or plant, but if I don't like it, I just don't like it. I get what I want (when money permits) and leave the rest be.


----------

